# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Do kad isključivo dojiti ?

## ZaraMia

Pozdrav mame , imam curku od 3 i pol mjeseca i isključivo ju dojim, nikad nije popila ni kap vode ili čaja unatoč jakim grčevima. Sad znam da neki počinju s dohranom već u 4.mjesecu ali ja bi pričekala 6. Još uvijek ima dosta jake grčiće navečer pa mi svi preporučuju da joj dam čaja od komorača ali ja bi ipak sa tim pričekala 6.mjesec. Mišljenja sam da do tad sve potrebno ima u mom mlijeku a da će grčevi proć kad tad. Sa prvom curkom sam se jako zeznula, dojila sam ju samo mjesec i pol i prestala najviše zbog okoline koji su mi govorili , pa gladna je, nemaš dosta mlijeka, daj joj adaptirano , ne hraniš se dovoljno raznoliko/zdravo i to će utjecat na nju. I tak sam joj počela davati adaptirano i prestala dojit i zbog tog mi je dan danas užasnoooo žao. Zato ovu curku hoću dojit što duže. I sad jedem šta hoću i kad hoću , ništa ne izbjegavam i nema nikakvih posljedica , cikimo i super nam je i nadam se da će još dugo tak ostati !!  :Wink:

----------


## pikula

Bez brige isključivo doji 6 mjeseci, odnosno dok ti dijete ne bude moglo samostalno sjediti, prihvatiti žlicu bez refleksa za sisanje...
Pročitaj tekstove na portalu o dojenju i početku dohrane.

----------


## melange

i mojim trima prijateljicama koje su rodile u zadnjih 8 mjeseci je preporuceno da s dohranom krenu od 3.5-4 mjeseca. koje su to fore?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Neka kao nova besmislena istrazivanja. Totalno besmislena. 

Mada, neki pedijatri to oduvijek preporucuju, isto tako bazirano ni na kakvim cinjenicama.

----------


## annie84

To je stvarno nepotrebno. I to forsiranje adaptiranog i dijete je gladno...i ono kao u našoj obitelji niti jedna žena nije imala mlijeka i te fore...a što da kažem, a da već nije bilo rečeno sto puta na Forumu i drugdje. 
Meni se čine da početkom '80-tih nitko "nije imao mlijeka" i sve majke su samo slušale svoje majke i doktore koji su bili plaćeni od proizvođača adaptiranog mlijeka.
Ali da ne idem predaleko...

Prvom djetetu sam ponudila dohranu sa šest mjeseci i par dana, ali ju je do osmog mjeseca odbijao. Super je dobivao na težini, bio isključivo dojena i zdrava beba.
I danas je jako zdrav, kad usporedim s drugima. Imamo samo dva tjedna bolovanja na godinu za dijete ispod 12 godina i to drugi tjedan je ako baš mora bit-i hvala Bogu nikad mi nije trebao do sada.

Sasvim je dovoljno krenuti sa šest mjeseci, a dobronamjerne savjete neinformirane okoline prihvati sa smješkom (ništa drugo se ne isplati) i radi po svom  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

fore iz ESPGHAN-a, po najnovijim istraživanjima će ko mijenjati smjernice/preporuke sa 6 na 4mj....
zanimljivo da su im sponzori industrija koja, gle čuda,proizvodi (do)hranu za bebe od 4mj na dalje.... :Mad: 
vrlo nepristrana i objektivna odluka,sigurna sam....

----------


## zutaminuta

Mene strašno ljute kvazi dobronamjerni savjeti da se da čaja/dohrana/mlijeko nije dovoljno.

----------


## LEIRmam

Meni je pedijatrica nakon prve posjete sa prvom bebom dala papirić na kojeg je napisala naziv AD mlijeka kojeg neka nabavim jer je "Očito da od mog dojenja neće biti niš" - njene riječi... Btw, na papiriću je bio logo poznatog proizvođača AD mlijeka... Što je najgore, ja, mlada, neispavana, očajna, sam ju i poslušala... Ali to je već neka druga priča... Možeš Bogu zahvaliti što imaš tu sreću da dojiš svoje dijete i da ono uredno dobiva na težini i ne vidim razloga da ikoga slušaš ako se to protivi tvojim majčinskim instinktima. Dohranu sa svo troje djece počela sam iza navršenog šestog mjeseca života, na opće iščuđavanje moje cijele okoline...

----------


## kiri-

najprije da odgovorim..iskljucivo sam dojila 6 mjeseci. ni vodu ni cajeve.nije potrebno.ali bebi nista nece bit ako i krenes ranije s dohranom, ja samo odlucila cekati po ovim novim savjetima do 6 mjeseci.




moje dijete ima malo vise od 6 mjeseci i sa dohranom smo poceli kad je beba napunila 6 mj. jedemo za rucak razne kasice od voca i povrca. zadnjih nekoliko dana beba se budi cijelu noc. prvi put place pa joj dam mlijeka, nakon polspavam, stavim u krevetic i nkaa sata place pa je samo dignem pomazim i nakon minutu opet spava.nakon sat opet place pa je nosim pa je hranim pa je uspavam i onda nakon minutu place, tako je par puta uspavam i svaki put se probudi kad je stavim i onda nakon nekog vremena, oko 4ipo 5 ujutro se skroz razbudi i zeli se igrat. ja je ostavim u kreveticu i onda se igra neko vrijeme i kad joj dosadi pocne se javljat i onda ja opet nosim, nosim,i tako. 
iskusnije mame su mi rekle da je dijete gladno i da zato ne spava i da u toj dobi treba odspavat cijelu noc. meni iskreno ne smeta ako se probudi 2 puta (kako je bilo do nedavno) za dojenje ali sad ovo mi smeta jer sam cijelu noc budna i uopce ne kuzim kako je i bebi to dovoljno. 
dobila sam savjet da iako dojim da dam bebi cokolino ili nesto takvo sa kupovnim mlijekom. meni se ta opcija ne svida. 
da li mi mozete reci imate li koji savjet sta da joj dam uz dojenje navecer a da bude kuhano na vodi ili da bude kuhano sa izdojenim mlijekom ako se takvo sta uopce radi.

s druge strane mozda dijete nije ni gladno nego zubi ili nesto sanja pa se probudi....ne znam ali eto i to je jos jedno pitanje...kad je vrijeme za drugi obrok?

----------


## Beti3

Možda je greška što daješ razne kašice. Probavni sustav bebe se mora naviknuti da probavlja hranu koja nije tvoje mlijeko i treba vremena za to. 
Bilo bi dobro da bar 5-7 dana daješ istu namirnicu. Tako ćeš vidjeti da li bebi paše, da li ju probavlja ( da nema u pelenama neprobavljenih mrvica)...

Možda se budi radi probavljanja te nove, raznolike hrane.

Ti ju i dalje trebaš dojiti noću kad se probudi, a ne davati još jedan obrok. Prvi mjeseci dohrane su samo to: do-hrana. Znači, beba upoznava nove ukuse i teksture, ali tvoje mlijeko joj je najvažnije i najveći dio prehrane.

Postoje kutije sa žitaricama u prahu za djecu  koje se naprave se prokuhanom vodom ili tvojim izdojenim mlijekom, bez da se kuha, samo se promiješa. No, to vam još ne treba. A Čokolino zaboravi barem do 1 i pol godine ( a i tada ako baš moraš)

Uglavnom, nastavite noću s dojenjem kao do sada. Danju dojite kao do sada, i u tom dnevnom obroku daj bebi par žličica, pa joj ponudi dojku. Kašice su samo dodatak. Još je beba jako mala, postepeno uvodi sve novo, jako postepeno.

----------


## kiri-

razne kasice ali svaku namirnicu dajem 3-4 dana zaredom.kasice dajemo samo domace koje ja kuham ili ribam od onih namirnica koje imamo domace (mrkva, tikvica,jabuka) sve sam davala otprilike 4 dana zaredom da se dijete privikne. sad dajem svaki dan nesto od toga vec isprobanog. za svaku sljedecu namirnicu cu davat isto 3-4 dana zaredom. mislis da ne dajem nista, ni keksice neke...
ne znam,pricekat cu jos koji dan... a kad se savjetuje 2 obrok dohrane?

----------


## Kaae

Pusti jos malo, tek ste poceli, daj drugi obrok kad pohvatate konce oko prvog. 

Nemoj se zabrinjavati oko nespavanja, normalno je da djeca ne spavaju i da traze sisati po noci i preko nekoliko puta. Nema neke dobne granice kad bi to postalo 'nenormalno'. Cokolino i slicni pahuljice iz kutija ne sluze nicemu. Nutritivna vrijednost im je ravna nuli, osim ako nekoga ne veseli previse secera i eventualno pokoji dodan vitamin.

----------


## tigrić

kiri,i moj ti je sad skoro 7 mjeseci i još uvijek smo na jednoj kašici i sve ostalo dojenje. Kašice su domaće,što imam iz vrta i ubacim zobene pahuljice,rižu ili proso. No,htjedoh te utješiti. Budi se milijun puta po noći. Hoće spavati samo ako mu je cica u ustima. nacicava se bezveze.ima preko 10 kg,i znam da nije gladan. Jednostavno mu tako odgovara. A i rastu zubići,pa skokovi u razvoju,puno novina svaki dan. Ma ko bi to sve pratio. Izludi te,ali znam da će sve to proći. Isto sam imala i sa starijim. 
Tako da ne brini,samo polako!

----------


## kiri-

ma znam...pravim i ja kasice iako nece sve da jede ali malo se potrudimo...budi se nekoliko puta i nije meni problem dat ciku nego mi je problem kad se razbudi i zeli se igrat od 4-6 ujutro

----------


## annie84

Meni se čini da jako puno "iskusnih", a u biti nedovoljno informiranih mama govori da su djeca gladna. A to s čokolinom mi je totalni no go. Niti sam ga ja ikad jela, a bome ni moje dijete dok je bio beba. Probao ga je tek sa skoro 5 godina jer ga je dobio na poklon. 
To s čokolinom u mlijeku i to davati djeci s 8-9 mjeseci meni nije nešto što bi preporučila.

U drugim stvarima se slažem s Beti i Kaae.

----------


## tigrić

slažem se,kao da je hrana jedina potreba,pa ako je pun ko brod sve je onda riješeno!
a kiri,vjerujem da ti je ovo za igranjem po noći iscrpljujće. Moji hvala bogu nemaju takve epizode. I mene bi to uz ova beskrajna nacicavanja dotuklo. A što reći,proći će.

----------


## kiri-

znam  znam ja zapravo uzivam u svemu tome, ali malo je tesko kad sam vec totalno iscrpljena i trudim se da ne zaspem dok mi je na rukama....a ono beba gleda, smije se....ajme...onda lijepo zovem muza i kazem mu ja ne mogu, aj ti sad :d 
evo proslu noc je bilo moguce zaspat samo dok mi je na rukama, cim dodakne krevet, place, pa ja opet nosim i bude ok. znaci ne trazi hranu nego blizinu..
nesto se promijenilo, a najvjerojatnije je kombinacija svega sta ste rekle...uvodenje hrane+zubici+dijete je sad starije pa je mozda vise svjesno kad ga stavim u krevetic da je samo...iako ja uspavljujem na rukama.
a sta se tice dohrane, joj sa svih strana nesto.....ja kuzim da neka djeca jedu sve i da su ok i da ce bit ok. ali ja ne zelim davat zašečereno mlijeko, cokolino, kekse,ovo da proba, ovo da pomirisi. jednostavno ne.
 iako moram priznat da iako imamo strog reaspored kad se sta jede, danas sam dok smo mi jeli jabuku, dala bebi komadic jabuke da lize, cucla i lubenicu isto. racunam...jos dok ima svjezeg nek malo proba..ja se trudim sta zdravije sta bolje ali jos se ucim  :Smile: 
ipak...uvela sam milupine rizine pahuljice. 
nadam se da to ne spada u onu kategoriju čokolina i tih stvari.

evo vec 2 sata spava, bolje da i ja idem odspavat pa da budem lijepa i bez podocnjaka hahahhaha pozz cure..

----------


## Kaae

Rizine pahuljice spadaju u kategoriju beskorisne hrane, u principu. Mislim, ok, valjda, ako ti trebaju da zgusnes neku hranu.

Ovo da djeca mogu jesti sve, to je istina, ako se pod sve ne svodi ovo sto si navela - dodani seceri, previse soli, teska przena hrana... to se svakako ne preporuca, ne samo djeci koja pocinju s dohranom, vec nikome. Povrce, voce, cjelovitu hranu, to sve mogu jesti. I nije potreban nikakav strog raspored.

----------


## lala83

Naša priča:  Kad mi je curica imala 5 mj išli smo na sistematski i tadašnja pedijatrica je preporučila da uvedem dohranu.  Razlog - mala je dobivala previše na težini, rođena sa 3500 50 cm, 3 mj -7700g , 5 mj - 9200g. I imala je stolicu samo jednom tjedno. Kao prejako mi je mlijeko  :Confused:  Uglavnom dok sam se ja premišljala hoću li ili neću početi sa dohranom prošlo je još 15 dana tako da smo počeli sa 5 i po mjeseci. Ne znam jesam li pogriješila ali kada čujem da neke mame dvomjesečnom djetetu stavljaju mljevene kekse u ad da prespavaju cijelu noć moj grijeh mi se čini malo manji.  :Laughing:  Mala je sa godinu imala 10500. Dojena je 14 mj.
Dečko je počeo sa 7 mj dohranu ali jako ju je teško prihvatio.

----------


## kiri-

unaprijed se ispricavam ako ovo pitanje ne spada tu ali da ne otvaram novu temu..
ja dojim vec 8 mj. sad imamo i 3 obroka voca/povrca kroz dan. 
navecer sam pripremala (kršitelj koda) rizine pahuljice tako da bi izdojila pola deca a ostatak vodu i to bi pomijesala. e sad...sve druge takve stvari se prave od mlijeka. ja dojim na zajhtjev i ima dovoljno bebi ali kad izdajam nikako nema vise od pola dl pogotovo navecer, do zadnje kapljice istisnem i jedva izdrzim bol. dobijam savjete da dam kravlje mlijeko ali ja ne bi. ne bi ni adaptirano. sta savjetujete i sta je od toga dva bolje za dijete od 8 mj? hvala

----------


## Kaae

Ne trebas dati ni adaptirano, a ni kravlje mlijeko. Nastavi dojiti na zahtjev i beba ce dobiti sve sto treba iz majcinog mlijeka.

Pahuljice pripremaj na vodi, ili ovako kako si radila do sad, ako imas viska izdojenog mlijeka, ili volis izdajati. Ili uopce nemoj raditi pahuljice jer u njima nema nista pametno sto se tice nutrijenata, pogotovo u tim markiranim kutijama, poput ovog krsitelja koda kojeg spominjes. Daj djetetu jesti nesto drugo.

----------


## kiri-

znam da dojenjem dobiva koliko treba  :Smile:  nego kad izdajam, tesko mi ide ...problem mi je bila ta vecera...imas neki prijedlog za veceru? moze i na pp ako ovde remetimo naslov teme hehe ..rado cu poslusat savjet..jer oko sebe cujem daj keks sa kravljim mlijekom, daj cokolino...pa ovo sta sam ja izabrala mi je nekako najzdravije bilo..

----------


## tangerina

skuhat palentu u vodi ti traje maltene kao napravit čokolino, dodaš kapljicu maslinovog ulja i može i neka voćkica unutra. ima još tih brzokuhajućih žitarica: griz i kus kus ako ste već krenuli sa pšenicom, proso i crvena leća malo duže (10-15 minuta)..
čini mi se da sam sa starijim u to doba znala koristiti i rižino mlijeko, ono je slatkasto. mislim, to nije mlijeko niti zamjena za mlijeko, čisto da ne praviš na vodi baš.

----------


## pikula

pitaj dr za željezo ili pripazi da dijete što prije u dohranu uvede namirnice bogate željezom jer će se inače ako tek s godinu dana počne jesti raznolikije i više kao što je slučaj kod mnogih cicavaca pokazati manjak željeza  iza 12 ili 18 mj. 
D vit. svakako daj kroz zimu i obrati pažnju na sviježe voće ili povrće barem mrvu svaki dan osim banane naravno.
Cica je divna, ali nije čarobna  :Smile: .

----------


## pikula

Ne treba ti mljeko za žitnu kašicu, ako doji, samo malo prekuhaj  u više vode da bude više sluzavije i usitni to ti je zobeno/ rižino mlijeko  :Wink:  
Ako skuhaš s jabukom, kruškom ili šljivom, a voće prvo malo propirjaš bit će jako slatko, a sigurno zdravije od ikojeg lina.

Možeš i suho voće dobro oprati i dodati dok se kuha da se zajedno raskuha, par grožđica, suhu šljivu ili suhu smokvu kad baš ne bude sezonskog
I kao što su cure rekle dodaj kap kvalitetne masnoće, što već koristite ili mrvu putra ako mu ne smeta mlječno

----------


## buba klara

glede gladi i žitnih kašica navečer - moj ima 8 mj. i takodjer se budi nebrojeno puta na noć a navečer em sisa em pojede palentu ili griz na vodi, tako da gladan sigurno nije... A do ovog mjeseca su mi svi pozvani i nepozvani tvrdili da se budi jer je gladan (do tad je jeo samo jutarnju voćnu kašicu)inače, žgance(palentu), griz i druge žitarice spremam isključivo na vodi, sa par kapi maslinovog uljaizdajala nisam nikad

----------


## Kaae

Mozda je gladan, mozda nije - uopce nema razloga razmisljati o tome. Sisu, naravno, moze traziti i zbog potrebe za bliskoscu. Prilicno je nerealno ocekivati od osmomjesecne bebe da prespava noc, ili opcenito velik broj sati u komadu.

----------


## kiri-

nije meni problem dati cicu i isto tako znam da se ponekad probudi i dovoljno je samo da ga uzmen u ruke minutu, niti ne trazi jest, nego jednostavno cica mi je premalo za veceru a evo sad sam dobila neke ideje. 
-znaci puru skuhat, malo veci omjer vode nego za nas jel? i pred kraj kuhanja moze komadice jabuke npr? voce za veceru, to je ok?
-imam mjesavinu 7 zitarica, pise na mlijeku...a kazete mogu vodu prokuhat, malo ohladit pa to umijesat?
-pikula, zasto osim banane?
-ja svaki dan kuham sve obroke(rijetko dam kupovnu kasicu). jedemo jabuku,breskvu dok mih je bilo, bananu,krusku,blitvu,tikvicu,krumpir,mrkvu,mas ulje i po jedan put smo kuhanu domacu koku i kuhanu ribu. vit d dajem ali cesto zaboravim moram priznat  :Wink: 

-griz sam kupila ali na pakovanju pise ne davat djeci ispod 12 mj. kad sam se raspitala rekli su ne davat zbog rahitisa. pa nisam. a sad ...sta je tocno sta nije, ne znam. odlucila sam pricekat.

----------


## sirius

Mozes griz, nema nista u njemu da se mora cekati godina dana.

----------


## buba klara

koliko ja znam moze griz (po tablicama ide od 8. mjeseci)
kuham ga na vodi i dodam par kapi maslinovog ulja, srednje gusto (navecer)
isto to radim sa palentom
iza toga (naposredno pred spavanje) ide mlijeko (sisanje)

po danu u te iste zitarice (palentu, griz...) stavljam voce, povrce, meso... mozda to isto moze i navecer ali meni nekako ne ide voce prije spavanja

----------


## alisocka

ja ima, bebu od 9 mj.iskljucivo dojim. isto takoizdajam za pravljenje obroka ali od strane obitelji i bliznjih dobijam savjete da sta to radim, da dam djetetu formulu ili obicno punomasno mlijeko... to su dobronamjerni savjeti i ja im objasnim da mi nije problem, da zelim bar do godine dana ali oni se cude cemu to. ocito da je u njihovo vrijemme bilo drugacije. sad...sta je tocnije ne znam...i mi smo svi ispali zdravi i ok ali ja se osjecam kao čudak jer dojim i izdajam..jeste naisli na slicne situacije?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne razumijem kako kažeš da isključivo dojiš, a vidim u postovima od prije dva mjeseca pišeš da si počela dohranu.
Pusti bližnje da pričaju što hoće. Preporuka svjetske zdravstvene organizacije je dojenje do dvije godine. Čemu formule i mlijeko druge životinje kada postoji majčino, najbolje?

----------


## Kaae

> ja ima, bebu od 9 mj.iskljucivo dojim. isto takoizdajam za pravljenje obroka ali od strane obitelji i bliznjih dobijam savjete da sta to radim, da dam djetetu formulu ili obicno punomasno mlijeko... to su dobronamjerni savjeti i ja im objasnim da mi nije problem, da zelim bar do godine dana ali oni se cude cemu to. ocito da je u njihovo vrijemme bilo drugacije. sad...sta je tocnije ne znam...i mi smo svi ispali zdravi i ok ali ja se osjecam kao čudak jer dojim i izdajam..jeste naisli na slicne situacije?


Ne znam kakve to obroke dajes da ti je potrebno mlijeko za pripremu, ali svakako je bolje izdajati, nego zamjenjivati majcino mlijeko umjetnim mlijekom. Ili kravljim, s obzirom na dob djeteta.

Inace, iskljucivo dojenje je hranjenje bebe na dojci, bez dodavanja vode, AD-a, dohrane, bilo cega.

----------


## pikula

Mislila sam uz bananu jer to obično svi vole, a nije dovoljno c vit ako se jede samo škrobasto voće i povrće (ovo nije stručni izraz  :Smile: ) provjereno

----------


## alisocka

> Ne razumijem kako kažeš da isključivo dojiš, a vidim u postovima od prije dva mjeseca pišeš da si počela dohranu.
> Pusti bližnje da pričaju što hoće. Preporuka svjetske zdravstvene organizacije je dojenje do dvije godine. Čemu formule i mlijeko druge životinje kada postoji majčino, najbolje?


oprosti, brzopleto sam pisala. nisam htjela reci da iskljucivo dojim nego da dojim na zahtjev. dohranu smo naravno vec uveli. znam..i ja nemam dvojbe oko toga ali moram se opravdavat igledaju me kao čudakinju...kao sta si to radim? unistit cu cice. itd. eto samo sam htjela prokomentirat s vama malo. ja znam da je dojenje u pocetku malo tesko ali jako mali broj zena doji. nenormalno mali. ja poznajem samo nekoliko osoba koje su dojile. ostale u vec u prvom tjednu bebina zivota kupile prasak jer beba nije spavala cijelu noc. a ja sam ta koja je cudna ;O)

----------


## zutaminuta

Znam otprilike kako ti je. Meni dečko povremeno dobaci da je možda vrijeme za prebacit se na dohranu, kao čudno je to da mala (4 mj) ne kaka skoro čitav dan (a onda u 3 h ujutro se pokenja svjetski, što on ne zna jer spi). Mogu si zamisliti komentare kada bude cicala s godinu navršenih dana. 

A da znam da mogu, a ne želim jer mi se ne da, ili jer su reklame za formule oh tako super, osjećala bih se kao da sam iznevjerila vlastito dijete. Ako mi tko bude solio pamet znat ću zašto to radi - bit će im krivo što nisu tako sa svojim djetetom radili, a poslije se opravdavaju i pokušavaju nać izliku sami pred sobom.

----------


## tangerina

> unistit cu cice.


na ovo bih ja odgovorila: upravo obrnuto, štitim svoje cice (i svoj život), budući da dojenje smanjuje rizik od raka dojke.

----------


## alisocka

moj zakljucak je da su ljudi nalazalost totalno neuki kad je rijec o dojenju.
šteta. 
sve moje poznanice daju formulu i jer dijete nije spavalo nego se budilo svakih dva sata  :Rolling Eyes:  a ja se moram opravdavat...
trebalo bi vise nekako informirat ljude, mene je spasio trudnicki tecak u bolnici, a mislim da nebi bilo lose da je vise tih stvari..

----------


## tangerina

alisocka, ne moraš se opravdavat, kome bi se trebala opravdavat?

slažem se da puno ljudi ima i prenosi dalje krive informacije o dojenju, iako su točne informacije po mom mišljenju prilično dostupne i pitanje je tu tko je za šta odgovoran, ali vjerujem da uz nastavak truda situacija će bit sve bolja i bolja
to globalno. lokalno.. većina mladih mama dojilja, i ja nisam iznimka, prođe kroz fazu sekirancije zašto drugi ljudi znaju tako malo o dojenju.
pusti to. 
doji li netko drugi svoje dijete ili ne u krajnjoj liniji nije tvoj problem, a dojiš li ti ili ne nije ničiji.
to što netko ima mišljenje o tome ne znači da tebi to mišljenje mora nešto značiti

baš na jednoj temi slično ovoj, od neke sam forumašice čula odličan odgovor na pitanja poput zašto radiš ovo ili ono: zato što sam tako odlučila.
ne moraš puno objašnjavat svoje razloge, a ako ih i objašnjavaš, kratko i jasno i onda prekini razgovor o tome.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima li razlike između upoznavanja okusa i dohrane? U smislu da prvo uključuje gnječenje kuhane mrkvice, mljackanje, bljuckanje, ali ne i hranjenje. Dok je drugo baš hranjenje, 10-20 ml kašice/soka od povrća.

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam stava da pratim kad je dete zrelo za dohranu i tad krenem -u nekom opsegu 4.5-6m. Kao sto deca nisu spremna da sednu, stanu, prestanu bljuckati... u isto vreme, tako mislim da je i spremnost za uvodjenje nemlecne hrane individualna.
Sina sam tako pratila i koji dan pre 5m krenula sa kasicama, nisam pogresila, jer je izgleda bio trenutak. Odlicno ih je prihvatio. Da napomenem da sam ga dojila 2 godine.
Tad sam pratila neke parametre kao sto su gubitak refleksa guranja kasicice iz usta i slicno... Sedenje nisam uzimala kao parametar, jer neka deca sednu tek sa 8-9m, a nemlecna hrana im se daje pre, zar ne?
Inace, ovde danas pedijatri pomeraju pocetak sa onih 6m na 4m. Ja mislim da je istina negde izmedju.

----------


## lady.x

> Ima li razlike između upoznavanja okusa i dohrane? U smislu da prvo uključuje gnječenje kuhane mrkvice, mljackanje, bljuckanje, ali ne i hranjenje. Dok je drugo baš hranjenje, 10-20 ml kašice/soka od povrća.


Trebalo bi da je prvo upoznavanje ukusa... Ja sam prvih 10 dana bila veoma oprezna, a onda smo brzo presli na obrok, jer je hteo da jede, a ja nisam htela da ogranicavam kolicinu na par kasicica (osim kad je nova hrana u pitanju)

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne primjećujem znakove da je spremna ili nespremna za isprobavanje okusa odnosno, druge hrane. Planirala sam je isključivo dojiti, kako svi napominju, do 6. mj, ali ako počnemo s mljackanjem kašica to neću moć zvat isključivim dojenjem. Zapravo ne razumijem oko čega tolika prašina bilo da proba ranije, bilo da nastavi s isključivim dojenjem. Kao da se može zakasniti s okusima.

----------


## lady.x

Ja imam teoriju da svako dete ima period kad je najprijemcivije za nesto i da ne bi bilo dobro ni poraniti ni pozuriti. Tako mislim da ako se propusti taj trenutak, dete ce se teze navici na nemlacnu hranu... AKo se porani, opet nije dobro ako dete nije spremno. Isto mislim i za skidanje pelena i stosta drugo...
Svakako, nije ne znam kakav problem, ne znam nikoga ko nije naucio jesti. Ali, eto... ja planiram tako kako sam napisala. Oni nek menjaju svake godine preporuke sa 6 na 4, sa 4 na 6... ja cu u tom opsegu izmedju sama odluciti kad.

----------


## Kaae

U principu, prva godina zivota je namijenjena upoznavanju hrane i pripremi za jelo s ostatkom obitelji, tamo negdje iza navrsenih 12 mjeseci. Smjernice koje i dalje stoje su da se dojenoj djeci ne preporuca uvodjenje dohrane prije navrsenih 6 mjeseci zivota. La Leche League preporuca uvodjenje dohrane u "drugoj polovici prve godine zivota". Nekad. Kad kome odgovara. 

Razlika izmedju upoznavanja okusa i tekstura i hranjenja je ogromna. Ovo prvo je prirodan proces - djetetu se nudi hrana, pripremljena na siguran nacin, a dijete onda gnjeci, lize, zvace, baca, premece... radi sto hoce s tim. Neka ce djeca stvarno jesti (stavljati u usta, zvakati i/ili gnjeciti, a na kraju i gutati), a neka ce samo istrazivati, bez gutanja, a sa zvakanjem ili bez. Najesti se vjerojatno nece nitko, barem ne u prvim danima, tjednima, a kod nekih i mjesecima. Kod dojene djece, bitno je ne zamjenjivati podoje ovakvim (a i bilo kakvim drugim obrocima). 

Kod hranjenja, odrasla osoba odlucuje sto se i kako se stavlja djetetu u usta, a najcesce ima i (pogresna) ocekivanja o tome koliko dijete treba pojesti. Ovi iz prve kategorije takodjer mogu jesti, samo nisu _hranjeni_.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila. Ako joj stavim kuhanu mrkvicu u ruku te ju ona zabali, zgnječi, baci, ja mogu još uvijek tvrditi da mi je dijete isključivo dojeno?

----------


## lady.x

> U principu, prva godina zivota je namijenjena upoznavanju hrane i pripremi za jelo s ostatkom obitelji, tamo negdje iza navrsenih 12 mjeseci. Smjernice koje i dalje stoje su da se dojenoj djeci ne preporuca uvodjenje dohrane prije navrsenih 6 mjeseci zivota. La Leche League preporuca uvodjenje dohrane u "drugoj polovici prve godine zivota".


Ali, ocito, postoje i druge smernice. Meni je jasno odakle i ove preporuke posle 6m, ali da ne sirim o tome...

Nego, meni deluje primamljivo ovaj prirodan nacin isprobavanja ukusa i tekstura, medjutim, ogranicena sam time da na posao moram krenuti, kao i dosta drugih mama, sa detetovih 11m. A to vuce sa sobom da mi nije cilj samo da dete isproba ukuse, vec i da uvedem obroke. Dakle, kad krenem na posao, dete ce imati obroke u jaslicama i mora na to biti naviknuto, mora isprobati namirnice koje ce i tamo imati na stolu (zbog pracenja alergija i sl.) i mora se mami valjda laktacija postepeno smanjiti (a to ce tesko moci ako je dete samo sisalo uz nesto probe ukusa)...

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, to je druga stvar.

----------


## buba klara

> Nego, meni deluje primamljivo ovaj prirodan nacin isprobavanja ukusa i tekstura, medjutim, ogranicena sam time da na posao moram krenuti, kao i dosta drugih mama, sa detetovih 11m. A to vuce sa sobom da mi nije cilj samo da dete isproba ukuse, vec i da uvedem obroke. Dakle, kad krenem na posao, dete ce imati obroke u jaslicama i mora na to biti naviknuto, mora isprobati namirnice koje ce i tamo imati na stolu (zbog pracenja alergija i sl.) i mora se mami valjda laktacija postepeno smanjiti (a to ce tesko moci ako je dete samo sisalo uz nesto probe ukusa)...


potpis
dvoje starijih klinaca, a sad i ovaj treći će sa 12 mj. na čuvanje, a ja na posao...
što god ja mislila o tome - on će do tad morati imati barem dva usvojena obroka koja se ne sastoje u brljanju, bacanju i gnječenju hrane, nego im je svrha da dijete bude sito

i dalje planiram dojiti ali u ovom periodu od 7-12 mj. jednostavno činim sve da prihvati 3 dnevna obroka druge hrane

----------


## Kaae

> Da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila. Ako joj stavim kuhanu mrkvicu u ruku te ju ona zabali, zgnječi, baci, ja mogu još uvijek tvrditi da mi je dijete isključivo dojeno?


Ne.  Iskljucivo dojeno dijete je dijete koje ne konzumira nista, ama bas nista, osim majcinog  mlijeka. Tu se ubrajaju i djeca hranjena izdojenim/doniranim majcinim mlijekom. Prema nekim vrlo strogim kriterijima, cak se i djeca s dudom ne bi trebala ubrajati. 

Dijete koje je pocelo dohranu, gnjecenjem i lizanjem mrkve, vise nije iskljucivo dojeno.

----------


## Kaae

Postoje razne smjernice, ali neke su bolje od drugih, svakako. Sve smjernice iz mjerodavnih izvora ne preporucaju dohranu prije navrsenog 6. mjeseca zivota.

A ovo s navikavanjem na obroke, to kako tko zeli. Ovdje kod nas djeca krecu u vrtic sa 6 tjedana zivota... i sigurno ih nitko ne navikava na obroke unaprijed. Svi znaju jesti kad treba.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam krenula s drugim raditi par dana prije njegovog prvog rodjendana, dohranu je primio prilicno nevoljko, tri "puna obroka" nije mislim imao niti jedan jedini dan prije polaska u jaslice - pojeo bi par komadica ili zlica i dalje nije htio. Ja ga nisam forsirala (osim sto sam probala sve varijante tekstura i okusa - s vise-manje istim neuspjehom), tako da cesto nisam ni pokusala vise od dva kruta obroka dnevno, jer mi se nije dalo natezati s njim. Vodu je isto minimalno pio. E onda je krenuo u jaslice - i gle cuda - kad nema mame i cice je i kuhana hrana ok. Tako da... nema se smisla previse unaprijed pripremati, dijete zna da smo mi tu i da je cica tu, i ako zeli cicu a ne krutu hranu, onda jednostavno ne zeli. S druge strane, kad je gladno i nema mame, onda se obicno prihvate jela.

S druge strane, starije dijete je u dva mjeseca dohrane bilo na tri puna obroka koliko je obozavala jesti,iako je krenula s punih 6 mjeseci, tako da nema pravila...

----------


## lady.x

> Postoje razne smjernice, ali neke su bolje od drugih, svakako. Sve smjernice iz mjerodavnih izvora ne preporucaju dohranu prije navrsenog 6. mjeseca zivota.
> 
> A ovo s navikavanjem na obroke, to kako tko zeli. Ovdje kod nas djeca krecu u vrtic sa 6 tjedana zivota... i sigurno ih nitko ne navikava na obroke unaprijed. Svi znaju jesti kad treba.


Eh, sad... znaci da pedijatar ne ume odabrati merodavnu smernicu.. Onda smo u debelom problemu. Ja se svakako na smernice kriticki osvrnem - i ove od pedijatra i ove koje kazu 6m (za to omam dovoljno dobru osnovu).

A ovo drugo - pa tu decu sto krenu sa 6tj. ce neko tamo u jaslicama navikavati na hranu.. po nekom svom principu. Sa mojim detetom ce biti jos 25 njih u grupi i znam da se niko nece puno mlatiti sa njim da gnjaca hranu i igra se i oprobava teksture i ukuse. 
Ok, mozda ne prihvati, naravno da sam otvorena i to da se desi, ali opet zelim ici u smeru da su mi cilj prihvaceni obroci, a ne igra sa hranom.

----------


## Kaae

Vecina pedijatara, nazalost, ne zna odabrati smjernice za iskljucivo dojenu djecu jer, opet nazalost, o dojenju znaju otprilike nista pa do vrlo malo. Plus, dobar broj pedijatara je pod utjecajem industrije koja proizvodi nadomjestke za majcino mlijeko i/ili prehranu dojencadi i male djece. I onda savjetuju dohranu AD-om od ranih dana. Pa zatim uvodjenje kasica, po mogucnosti kupovnih. Vecina europskih kupovnih kasica za pocetak dohrane, ako se ne varam, nosi oznaku 4+, sto znaci da su namijenjene bebama od cetiri mjeseca starosti na dalje, a ta smjernica je suprotna smjernicama WHO-a, pa i AAP-a, iliti Americkog udruzenja pedijatara. Recimo tu u Americi,proizvodjaci dohrane (a i AD-a) koji obracaju paznju na smjernice WHO-a, na sastojke koje koriste u proizvodnji, a i koji proizvode postujuci eticke kodekse, ne plasiraju proizvode namijenjene djeci mladjoj od 6 mjeseci. 


Sto se tice djece u vrticima s ove strane bare, naravno da ne mogu govoriti za sve vrtice (tim vise sto ih ima raznih, u raznim kombinacijama), ali nije nemoguce, a cesto niti tesko, pronaci organizaciju ili privatnog odgajatelja koji ce raditi ono sto roditelj zeli. Moje dijete je bez problema gnjecilo hranu i bacalo je, a odgajatelji su cistili i vodili racuna da njegovu bacenu hranu ne pojede netko drugi, ili da on ne pojede tudju. Sad, s nepune tri godine u tzv. preschoolu sam servira jelo, bira sto ce i koliko jesti, a onda i posprema za sobom. (Ide od pocetka u instituciju, nije kucna odgajateljica. Kao beba, imao je jos 11 djece u grupi, zatim 21, a sad u trecoj dobnoj skupini ih ima 27. Odgajatelja ima puno, sto jest jest.)

----------


## zutaminuta

> Vecina pedijatara, nazalost, ne zna odabrati smjernice za iskljucivo dojenu djecu jer, opet nazalost, o dojenju znaju otprilike nista pa do vrlo malo. Plus, dobar broj pedijatara je pod utjecajem industrije koja proizvodi nadomjestke za majcino mlijeko i/ili prehranu dojencadi i male djece. I onda savjetuju dohranu AD-om od ranih dana. Pa zatim uvodjenje kasica, po mogucnosti kupovnih. Vecina europskih kupovnih kasica za pocetak dohrane, ako se ne varam, nosi oznaku 4+, sto znaci da su namijenjene bebama od cetiri mjeseca starosti na dalje, a ta smjernica je suprotna smjernicama WHO-a, pa i AAP-a, iliti Americkog udruzenja pedijatara. Recimo tu u Americi,proizvodjaci dohrane (a i AD-a) koji obracaju paznju na smjernice WHO-a, na sastojke koje koriste u proizvodnji, a i koji proizvode postujuci eticke kodekse, ne plasiraju proizvode namijenjene djeci mladjoj od 6 mjeseci.


Nama pedica o kašicama govorila, dala vodič u ruke (sponzorirao proizvođač hrane), a onda okrenem str. 52 i pročitam na dva mjesta da sa dohranom ne treba početi prije 6. mj.

----------


## ZaraMia

Da ne otvaram novu temu , imam pitanje za Kaae. Mi ćemo vjerojatno put SAD-a uskoro , točnije Miami ,  pa me zanima kakav je život tamo , vrtići , škole , kako klinci s jezikom ( moja mala od 18 mj tek sad počinje pričati ) ? Treba mi par informacija iz prve ruke , a čini mi se da si se ti super prilagodila životu tamo. 

Poslano sa mog C6603 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

> Da ne otvaram novu temu , imam pitanje za Kaae. Mi ćemo vjerojatno put SAD-a uskoro , točnije Miami ,  pa me zanima kakav je život tamo , vrtići , škole , kako klinci s jezikom ( moja mala od 18 mj tek sad počinje pričati ) ? Treba mi par informacija iz prve ruke , a čini mi se da si se ti super prilagodila životu tamo. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog C6603 koristeći Tapatalk


A gdje ces o tome usred teme o dojenju?  :Grin: 

Bila je negdje na filozofskom kutu tema, ako se ne varam, s pricama i pitanjima o zivotu vani. (Ili otvaraj novu temu negdje.  :Wink: )

----------


## ZaraMia

Idem otvoriti drugu  :Shock: 

Poslano sa mog C6603 koristeći Tapatalk

----------

